# Regular Season Game 18: Houston Rockets @ Sacramento Kings



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

​*(9-8)/(5-10)*

When/Where:
*Saturday, December 1, 9:00 p.m. CST*
*ARCO Arena* 














































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Hayes / Yao*














































*Udrih / Martin / Artest / Moore / Miller*


*Preview

During the fourth quarter of Wednesday's game against the Phoenix Suns, Steve Francis made a pair of key defensive plays that helped the Rockets grind out a much-needed win.

Francis stuffed Shawn Marion on a put-back attempt midway through the period and then made perhaps the play of the game by stripping Amare Stoudemire of the ball in the closing seconds.

But even with those two defensive gems, Francis doesn't expect to earn consideration for the NBA's All-Defensive Team.

"I'm not in there for my defense," Francis joked after the game.

That's not to say Francis and the Rockets aren't playing pretty good defense of late.

Besides improving the flow of their offense over a recent three-game winning streak, the Rockets have gotten back on a roll by regaining their defensive edge heading into Saturday night's game against the Sacramento Kings.

Since watching Dwyane Wade take over a game down the stretch about a week ago, the Rockets have clamped down on their opponents.

The Rockets held two of the league's highest scoring teams -- Denver and Phoenix -- well below the 100-point mark and limited their past three opponents to a combined 36.7 percent shooting.

Not bad considering the Rockets weren't happy with their defensive effort before the week started.

"We have to have mental discipline," Rockets coach Rick Adelman said. "If you want to win in this league, you have to make defensive stops and execute down the stretch."

The Rockets have been coming up with those kinds of stops over the past week.

While Nash nearly rallied the Suns in the fourth quarter of Wednesday's game, Houston made enough defensive stops to hold off Phoenix. The Suns missed four of their final five shots and forced Nash to take more shots instead of creating looks for his teammates.

The effort capped off a impressive night. Houston held the Suns to 41.5 percent shooting and held Phoenix 15 points below its scoring average for the season.

Behind that effort, the defensive numbers are improving for Houston. The Rockets are holding opponents to 92.1 points per game, which is good enough for the second lowest mark in the NBA. Houston is ninth in field goal percentage defense at 44.3 percent.

Still, the Rockets want to be even better on the defensive end.

That has been, after all, their calling card.

"We're a defensive team," Luther Head said. "That's what we hung our hat on early when we were winning games (and in the past). Hopefully, we can get back to that."


Kings Update: The Kings are hoping to get back on track with a five-game homestand. After all, they've been much better at home than on the road. The Kings are 5-3 at Arco Arena and are averaging 104.7 points per game, which just happens to be 10 more than they're averaging away from home.*


_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Artest might not be at the game, because he is in Indiana with his sick daughter.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

It's time to get some wins.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

After successful tenure, Adelman returns to Sacramento as visiting coach



> "It's definitely going to be weird walking into the building, being in the other end," Adelman said. "You always get nervous. It's been more than a year. They've definitely gone their way and I've gone mine.
> 
> "It's such a special place. Maybe that's where you remember the times we had there, the people and the crowd and all the people we had on the team. It was a really fun eight years. In that regard, it will probably be an excitement. But after just breaking a six-game losing streak, I'm just glad we won a few games before we went in there."
> 
> Adelman, by far the most successful Kings coach, was fired after the 2005-06 season. The Kings never had a winning season in Sacramento before Adelman and never had a losing season with him.





> "They're going to have to show him love," said Rockets guard Bonzi Wells, who was part of Adelman's last Kings team. "Coach did a lot for that franchise. He won a bunch of games, got them national notoriety they didn't have before he got there. He's an excellent coach. He's an even better person. I just hope they show him the gratitude he deserves."
> 
> If they "show him love," few expect Adelman to show his emotions. He said that by the time he is introduced, his thoughts will have to be on the Rockets and beating the Kings, but it would be difficult not to feel some emotions if the Arco crowd offers even the "polite" appreciation Adelman predicted.





> "I understand the nature of the beast, but the people of Sacramento treated me and my family unbelievable," Adelman said. "I didn't have people coming up throwing knifes at me or anything. They were usually really nice. It was really a pleasant experience. I think they'll be really polite and we had some good times there.
> 
> "You look at the banners. You look at everything else. But once the thing starts, we got to worry about getting wins. They're not going to like Yao (Ming). They're not going to like Tracy (McGrady). The people there are passionate. I think it will be fun.
> 
> ...


I'll be standing, cheering for him.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

A must win game.

We have to work our way into the top 4 in the WEST & top 2 in the SOUTH-WEST.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Artest's status for the game, is upgraded a bit, maybe....

Artest could play



> Kings small forward Ron Artest might play tonight against Houston, *as he was believed to be en route to Sacramento from Indiana on Friday night*.
> 
> Artest traveled from Sacramento to Indiana on Thursday to be with his young daughter, who continues to deal with a serious medical matter.
> 
> Artest left for the first time since Nov. 21, when he flew from Phoenix to Indiana and missed that night's game against the Suns because his daughter had a kidney-related procedure.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Will the Kings boo Adelman?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Peja Vu said:


> Artest's status for the game, is upgraded a bit, maybe....
> 
> Artest could play
> 
> ...


Too lazy to edit the lineup again. =D


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

time to get back on a win streak


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

After Yao ate too much Chinese food at the bay area and lost the last game, Let's see if he can bounce back and win it.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Artest is now probable:

Artest rejoins team; Adelman returns



> Ron Artest attended Kings shoot-a-round this morning, an obvious sign that he's probable for tonight's game against Houston.
> The Kings small forward left the team on Thursday to be with his young daughter in Indiana, where she continues to deal with a serious medical matter that has already included a kidney-related procedure.
> Meanwhile, former Kings coach Rick Adelman conducted his own shoot-a-round with his Houston team as well before his official return tonight. Adelman, who brings with him former Kings assistants Elston Turner and T.R. Dunn, said he was more focused on continuing his winning ways at Arco Arena than getting caught up in his history in the building.
> "We need a win, so it doesn't matter if it's here or someplace else," Adelman said inside Arco Arena. "They play well here, so it should be a tough game for us."
> ...


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

book a win


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

What channel is the game on or is it blacked out? Anyone have a link to the game?


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Damn.

Alston could have taken a charge from Udrih. That *****.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Whats wrong with Stevie?

Why isnt he on the court?


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

man these Kings commentators are boring as hell, it makes the game seem boring its 50-49 but seems like a 30-29


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Stevie inactive with a sore back.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Anyways


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Dang hope Stevie doesnt find his wayu out of the starting line up


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

That turnover a while back by TMAC was just lazy


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

yao has made two-thirds of his shots. the rest of team, about one-third


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Where is the defence??????????????


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

This team is really frustrating to watch.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Cant believe we are down by 10

This is freakin ridiculous

We are down by 10 to the Kings....................


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

It's almost comical how Yao has been completely ignored after the first quarter. It's like Adelman thought, "****, he might get 30 again -- I'd better put an end to this."

We've just had two entire quarters of McGrady taking everyone on by himself and the rest of our guys just watching him. And it seems Yao has fully bought into Adelman's plan, since when he does get the ball in the post he passes it out pointlessly.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)




----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Feed Yao more often for god's sake.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Adelman does not know how to use a dominant big man. It is clearly visible this season.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

My only problem with Yao is when he goes for a rebound he is really timid.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Go to hell ref

The ref is a moron

How Miller didnt foul Yao before is reidiculous.

All i want is the refs to be fair


----------



## Khm3r (Feb 10, 2005)

wow a tech for yao


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

These are pathetic calls on Yao. Truly sickening. China needs to step in and tell Stern to officiate Yao fairly if he wants to continue to expand into the largest market in the world.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Okay i am disgusted by this game.

Disgusted by our play
Disgusted we didnt feed Yao more
Disgusted we lost
Disgusted by the coaching
Disgusted by the reffing


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Disgusted Rafer cant hit a FT


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Disgusted Rafer is still on the court


----------



## Khm3r (Feb 10, 2005)

hroz said:


> Okay i am disgusted by this game.
> 
> Disgusted by our play
> Disgusted we didnt feed Yao more
> ...


Agree with you 100%


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah lets start another losing streak


How the hell did we lose to the Kings


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

man....what is this? another lost and to the kings after a bad lost to the Warriors? this is just ridiculos this team is very bad in so many things we are doing this year i notice that we foul WAAYYY to much near the closing sec. and just sometimes we seem to force what we are doing and just fustracting to watch this team this year


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

McGrady has 40 points and Yao has 29 points. Those are great numbers. How did the other players do? Wells has 8 points and James has 7 points. Problem? The other players can't seem to score consistently. That is one of the reasons why we are losing.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

Krimzon said:


> McGrady has 40 points and Yao has 29 points. Those are great numbers. How did the other players do? Wells has 8 points and James has 7 points. Problem? The other players can't seem to score consistently. That is one of the reasons why we are losing.


yeah and WHERE THE HELL are our three point shooting gone??? where....Jeff Van Gundy might have been a better choice to coach this team i think, Rick just seems like he doesn't know how to use Yao. this team really needs to make some moves or something to suit Rick better or something


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Perhaps some of Yao's frustration was with Adelman's adamance that he not get the ball. 

What we did this game is give the ball to McGrady and let him shoot and shoot and shoot, while Yao wrestled pointlessly with Miller away from the ball and everyone else stood and watched. This is Adelman's famed offense? Seriously? Because it's no different from the JVG offense, only JVG went through our most efficient scorer and relied on McGrady for his playmaking. At least both our stars were used in some meaningful way. And we played far better defense.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

:thumbdown: Back to .500


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

Hakeem said:


> Perhaps some of Yao's frustration was with Adelman's adamance that he not get the ball.
> 
> What we did this game is give the ball to McGrady and let him shoot and shoot and shoot, while Yao wrestled pointlessly with Miller away from the ball and everyone else stood and watched. This is Adelman's famed offense? Seriously? Because it's no different from the JVG offense, only JVG went through our most efficient scorer and relied on McGrady for his playmaking. At least both our stars were used in some meaningful way. And we played far better defense.


agree it doesn't even look like we are a team and just inconssitent we should ask Santa to give us some help or maybe some trades but Yao has not been a good kid (getting Toss) so that could hurt us a litte


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> Perhaps some of Yao's frustration was with Adelman's adamance that he not get the ball.
> 
> What we did this game is give the ball to McGrady and let him shoot and shoot and shoot, while Yao wrestled pointlessly with Miller away from the ball and everyone else stood and watched. This is Adelman's famed offense? Seriously? Because it's no different from the JVG offense, only JVG went through our most efficient scorer and relied on McGrady for his playmaking. At least both our stars were used in some meaningful way. And we played far better defense.


Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Hakeem said:


> Perhaps some of Yao's frustration was with Adelman's adamance that he not get the ball.
> 
> What we did this game is give the ball to McGrady and let him shoot and shoot and shoot, while Yao wrestled pointlessly with Miller away from the ball and everyone else stood and watched. This is Adelman's famed offense? Seriously? Because it's no different from the JVG offense, only JVG went through our most efficient scorer and relied on McGrady for his playmaking. At least both our stars were used in some meaningful way. And we played far better defense.


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Hakeem again.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

The difference between JVG's offense and Adelman's offense is that JVG waited for Yao to get position whereas Adelman goes away from Yao if he can't get initial position. So, if the opponent fronts Yao, Adelman's system will abandon the entry pass and give it up to McGrady. I don't see us "learning" or "getting used to" this system, because this system simply doesn't fit us. We have a dominant big man and a playmaking wing player. Sometimes, you have to mold the system to fit the players, not vice versa.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

it's pretty pathetic that the rockets can get 69 points from yao/tmac and still lose the game. it seems we're having the exact same problems we did with van gundy as coach.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

giordun said:


> Will the Kings boo Adelman?


<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RVPrN6hH5sY&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RVPrN6hH5sY&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I've got more video, if you would like to see it here.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

delete please.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

delete please.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Nice Video


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Peja Vu said:


> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RVPrN6hH5sY&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RVPrN6hH5sY&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


That makes sense. The fans have no reason to boo Adelman. He coached some very good teams for the Kings and it's not like he left them. They showed him the door. (I'm still not sure why they didn't bring him back)


----------

